# Push mowers with good lift



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone know of a push mower, preferably gas, that provides good lift or suction? I feel like my cut isn't very good with my mower despite sharp blades. Thanks.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I just came here to post the exact same question. I'm looking for a self-propelled.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

NOT the HRX 217. I repeat NOT. Reliable, just not the best for lift and leaf pickup


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CrispyLawn said:


> Anyone know of a push mower, preferably gas, that provides good lift or suction? I feel like my cut isn't very good with my mower despite sharp blades. Thanks.


I haven't bought a new mower in quite some time so I may not be of much help. But I do have a related story. Back in 2007-8ish days, before my wife and I were married, I used to mow my in-laws place pretty often. They had a nice Craftsman (gold?) 21" mower with a Honda GCV160 on it. It had the blade clutch feature, bagger, all the things. It ran well, and seemed to do the job. Me being me, decided I'd bring over my old (early 90's vintage) John Deere 14PZ just because I liked mowing with it. After that first cut with the PZ, my (future) MIL asked me why I had cut the grass so low.... and I knew I had my machine set about an inch higher than theirs. (About 3.5" vs 2.5", but I've slept since then....) The difference in lift was that dramatic, and made a difference in the aftercut appearance that was noticeable even to the very untrained eye. We used to have a good laugh at the poor Craftsman's expense, and we jokingly called it the "Origami Mower" because it must have been folding and tucking the grass instead of cutting it. One good swipe with your foot and you could stand it all back up again. I'm sure it would have been a fine machine for cutting low, or on warm season turf. Maybe TTTF would have been good with it too, but on a PRG/KBG mix, mowed tall, it just wasn't getting it done.

Long story short, there was no quick solution. Only one OEM replacement blade was available, no high lift option, no aftermarket options. I tried adjusting RPMs a bit too. So with no other options, it was replaced. (Toro Super Bagger)

If you can find one, those old Deere mowers are known for their superior lift and bagging ability. The 14 series (Silver Decks) and the JA/JX/JE machines are what you want. Honorable mention goes to old two-stroke Lawn-Boy units as well. Awesome power, in side-discharge mode they were damn near bush-hog capability.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I bought a 21" Toro Super Recycler (21386) last year. Does not have good lift, and leaves a clump line of grass on one side,. My old 22" Toro Recycler was a lot better.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@greengrass - same thing. HRX217 - not the best cut. These consumer mowers are underpowered once you get a serious lawn.

I'm definitely upgrading before fall.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm happy with my hrx 217 for clean up before reel mowing. I find it picks up bark and leaves pretty good. I'm sure there are better commercial mowers but I have no complains


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@NJ-lawn

So you don't really rely on the HRX as your cutting mower? The disappointment for me is that it's just a horrible cut mostly all around. If you have a horrible lawn like 99% of the world - weeds and thin sparse underfed turf with gaps - sure, these mowers are great. They just can't stand up to thick KBG.

I'm just let down that for primary cutting my grass is actually suffering.

Reel mowing scares me as I lack the knowledge in the machines and wouldn't even pretend to know where to begin.

I definitely need to consider it or some better machine.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

If you're not a Honda guy, I remember reading through a thread from @DFW_Zoysia where he mentioned he was pretty blown away by his new Kubota rotary. I'm a big fan of the orange, were I in the rotary market, I'd be giving a good, long look at this thing.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=482390#p482390


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

atticus said:


> If you're not a Honda guy, I remember reading through a thread from @DFW_Zoysia where he mentioned he was pretty blown away by his new Kubota rotary. I'm a big fan of the orange, were I in the rotary market, I'd be giving a good, long look at this thing.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=482390#p482390


Absolutely! I LOVE my Honda Commercial. In fact I think I am going to be selling my new Kubota Commercial as I just don't have the garage space.

However the suction on the Kubota and cut quality is the best I have ever experienced on any rotary. I thought the Honda was good - this is next level. Lawn looks like I went over it with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> @NJ-lawn
> 
> So you don't really rely on the HRX as your cutting mower? The disappointment for me is that it's just a horrible cut mostly all around. If you have a horrible lawn like 99% of the world - weeds and thin sparse underfed turf with gaps - sure, these mowers are great. They just can't stand up to thick KBG.
> 
> ...


I haven't experienced issues in my Zoysia. It's pretty thick. Been using the Honda while my reel is out of commission and I'm waiting on a part.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Tmank87 Curious what the HOC is in the photo?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> @Tmank87 Curious what the HOC is in the photo?


1.25


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

@Tmank87 
Makes sense. I cut at 3 inches. I've been told 2.5 would be a game changer in the appearance of the turf and cut quality. Awful humid and hot this week, not a good time to try. I will do it this fall though.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

TheZMan said:


> @Tmank87
> Makes sense. I cut at 3 inches. I've been told 2.5 would be a game changer in the appearance of the turf and cut quality. Awful humid and hot this week, not a good time to try. I will do it this fall though.


Ah, gotcha. I've never used it to cut that high. Humidity been a killer here, also. If you're able to walk it down, curious your thoughts.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Snapper Hi Vac. If you use the high lift wings that bolt onto the blade it will suck a quarter off the driveway!


----------



## CrispyLawn (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses. I bought a mulch chute for my existing mower, as well as a new blade. I'm hoping with the mulch chute I will have more air moving through the mower and hopefully better cut... we'll see.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

The best pickup I have seen is from Toro TimeMaster. The extra width helps tremendously cut down on time. I can pickup clay cores without having to go back over them again. Maybe the dual blades has something to do with it along with the engine.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

I have actually been looking for the same high lift mower. My research led me to snapper high vac, toro commercial 21, and Exmark 21. These are all bagging specific mowers aka high lift.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I currently have an HRX217 and if it ever dies I'll replace it with a Snapper high vac.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

I really want to try a Toro Timemaster.......


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

My Toro 22" Recycler has pretty good lift.


----------



## Maintmandy (6 mo ago)

Can't go wrong with a Honda or husquvarna. Don't get a dual mulching blade. They seem to bog down in thick wet grass.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Kinda hate to bump this, but Id be interested in a general consensus pick. Would the Kubota work better for Lift/debris cleaning or would the Snapper Vac make more sense?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFW245 said:


> Kinda hate to bump this, but Id be interested in a general consensus pick. Would the Kubota work better for Lift/debris cleaning or would the Snapper Vac make more sense?


On a small lawn - I'd think it would be hard to justify the cost for the Kubota. But it's built like a tank compared to the Snapper.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda hate to bump this, but Id be interested in a general consensus pick. Would the Kubota work better for Lift/debris cleaning or would the Snapper Vac make more sense?
> ...


ah ok, so snapper probably makes more sense then huh? Or is it not worth its weight in gold?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFW245 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > DFW245 said:
> ...


For part-time use primarily for debris cleanup, I just don't see the advantage of going for the much more expensive Kubota. Both are great machines. But two entirely different price points.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Would hi-lift blades help?


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> DFW245 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Point taken


----------

